# Genie Mini keeps reconnecting, randomly and constantly



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, so I searched and didn't find anything on this specifically. We have four DTV DVRs, two Tivo boxes, one Genie (HR54-700) and one Genie Mini, connected wirelessly but the cable-fed wireless bridge is always blue and right next door (third floor of a townhome). For 3 years or so, everything worked pretty much flawlessly. Then, on Jan. 4 (I have it all documented), the Genie Mini mysteriously began to reboot itself. The picture would freeze, a couple of times, and that served as a warning. Next, screen goes black and my Sharp Roku TV would show "no satellite signal" for the Genie mini input.

There are 1-4 (it varies) "connecting to Diretcv TV" attempts and finally the picture returns. If I am watching recorded content, it defaults to the last channel watched live.

Again, this started happening on January 4th. Since then there have be 5 service calls, including a new switch in the basement (from a multi-switch to the single home feed, I believe), also an upgrade to the HR54 (from an HR44), a new wireless bridge and three replacement Genie minis. Oh, and a roof check for the LNBs etc.

Remember, not a single hiccup with the main Genie nor the two DTV Tivo boxes, they all work perfectly.

And I used a different HDMI cable and output, plus I brought a smaller HDTV I own, a Sanyo, and hooked it up to the Mini with a different HDMI cable. Same result.

Along the way, the two subcontractors assigned to my case, two different guys came to try and fix it, both told me there was some sort of systemic issue with the Genie Minis, a software glitch? Not sure, specifically, but they said that is what they were told back at the ranch. And I was far from alone with this problem.

After two worthless calls to what is now masquerading as tech support (don't get me started, thanks for nothing AT&T), I got into the "loyalty" cue and a nice guy gave me some discounts and asked if I would mind with going to a wired solution (just not feasible) or have a new Genie Mini installed (that is the third one).

I said fine. New mini goes in and the same night, the problem returns. It can happen once every 1-2 hours, or every 10 minutes, same thing. Now and the then the screen says "No server" or something along those lines. It always reboots and the picture returns, but it goes through different gyrations on the way to self-correcting. Red button resets? Worthless. Unplugging? Worthless. And remember, no issues with my main Genie, none.

So I called loyalty again and the nice woman from Alabama says she's sorry and applies even more discounts. And she mentions the systemic issue with the Genie minis. I was stunned. The first loyalty guy said no such issue existed. But she said yes, she knows there are problems and I am not alone.

What gives? Any of your DTV experts/veterans have any thoughts. I am a 17-year customer. I really only use that TV for NFL games now and then, not a regular set. I also have OTA antenna hooked up and it works great. I am thinking if DTV can't get it together and get it fixed, I am going to buy an OTA DVR and record the games that way. I have Roku, as mentioned, in the TV itself. 

All the usual suspects (wireless connectivity, mini hardware, cables etc.) have been found not guilty. And it happened with the old hardware and the new hardware too. Same issue.

Looking for answers. Anyone hear anything about this issue? Seems like it should be getting some serious play, here at least.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

There are known issues with the minis disconnecting, audio dropouts, freeze frame pixilation, etc....


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a wireless that does this occasionally. It's in my office and I use it for background noise more than anything so I really don't care too much. I would never use a wireless unit for a room that I use all the time.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have two mini's. One wireless, one wired. Both rock solid for 2 years. So if there is a national systemic issue, I am not seeing it. If the wireless one keeps dropping you may have a signal strength issue. Or intermittent something.

On your HR54, press menu, move cursor to the left to highlight WHATS ON NOW. Press and hold SELECT for 6 seconds. (assuming you have the new UI). There will be five different selections to see what your system is like. Check out wireless and Video Bridge. See what reports there. May provide a clue.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

NR4P said:


> I have two mini's. One wireless, one wired. Both rock solid for 2 years. So if there is a national systemic issue, I am not seeing it. If the wireless one keeps dropping you may have a signal strength issue. Or intermittent something.
> 
> On your HR54, press menu, move cursor to the left to highlight WHATS ON NOW. Press and hold SELECT for 6 seconds. (assuming you have the new UI). There will be five different selections to see what your system is like. Check out wireless and Video Bridge. See what reports there. May provide a clue.


Thanks.I don't have the new UI yet. And I had no issues with the Mini for 3+ years, none. Just suddenly started for no apparent reason. Again, all my hardware has been replaced (the mini is the third one that has been tried, and it's a new bridge too. They are literally within 20 feet apart), updated, etc. And the DTV "loyalty" person I spoke with and one of the tech guys from the subcontractor both told me it is some sort of system-wide issue. That may not mean it's affecting everyone, but it is affecting me.

My plan is to call back, get more discounts if possible, let it go and use the OTA antenna, which works great. If not figured out by next football season (which is what I mainly use that TV for), then I will buy an OTA DVR (Channel Master has a new one coming out, I believe), and have DTV take the gear out and leave it at that. The TV has Roku and we have Netflix, Amazon Prime Video and Hulu Plus. So that's good enough.

Just annoying that they can't figure out how to fix it, bottom line. Also, calling the regular DTV customer support and tech support is a TOTAL waste of time. Hate to say it, but the DTV installers/repair guys both told me since AT&T took over, the customer service has gone down the tubes, mainly offshore now. The three people I talked to had no idea what to do, other than replace the Mini. I let them send me the third replacement, and the installer put it in. Same result.

I see someone posted there are know issues with the Minis, I have to believe that's the problem. Pattern is the same: 2-3 freeze-like seconds, then black screen with "No Input for Satellite" (the TVs message when you label the input and the signal cuts out). Within 4-5 minutes or less, the picture comes back after 1-4 "connecting to Directv" attempts.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

I checked out what you suggested, and for Client it says zero disconnections within the past week, which I guess means between the HR54 and the Genie Mini client. So those dropouts/disconnects don't seem to be related to the main DVR relationship (or the signal from the bridge, which says "excellent" in terms of connection). So no idea. My plan is to call back and try and save a little more money until it either rights itself or NFL season arrives. After 17 years with DTV, I also have the option of going with Xfinity (we use their broadband) or FIOS (finally getting installed in my urban neighborhood). I could save a bundle switching to either of them over a two-year period.

Thank for the suggestions. I have a feeling this is unsolvable locally, and is something on the DTV end. It has all the earmarks of that, plus two people who are inside DTV telling me as much.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Grafixguy said:


> I have a wireless that does this occasionally. It's in my office and I use it for background noise more than anything so I really don't care too much. I would never use a wireless unit for a room that I use all the time.


Mine is in the den, so I agree, not critical. And if I watch recorded content, I can just wait for it to right itself and continue watching. But that's just annoying. Watching live TV is just not worth the hassle.

Again, the OTA signal is strong and I get local channels in crystal clear HD. I really only use it as a football screen so my wife can use our main TV (being a nice guy, haha).


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

west99999 said:


> There are known issues with the minis disconnecting, audio dropouts, freeze frame pixilation, etc....


Thanks, that's what I was told too, twice. I am going to call and see if the next "loyalty" person verifies that situation. Will be interesting. So far, talked to two different loyalty reps and one said it was a known issue, and the other one didn't mention it. Seems like there is not consistent messaging on the topic.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

lilydog10 said:


> Thanks, that's what I was told too, twice. I am going to call and see if the next "loyalty" person verifies that situation. Will be interesting. So far, talked to two different loyalty reps and one said it was a known issue, and the other one didn't mention it. Seems like there is not consistent messaging on the topic.


So do you like to just keep calling? You've been told by one rep and you've been told here. You're really wasting your time. The only solution is to wait for software to be fixed or cancel your service.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I like calling, every day in fact. Getting to know the entire AT&T/Directv call center staff, both here and abroad. Guess that's how you got to icon status, being a DTV apologist.


----------



## Doris (Nov 21, 2018)

I have the genie 2 hs17/500, c41w-100 mini genies
I have the reconnecting every few minutes or sometimes every 30minutes and the pixelation/freezing. I was told the same thing that they are waiting for a patch for the software, that was almost a year ago. When we had the tivo/individual dvrs never had a problem. I have had directv for 10+ years


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doris said:


> I have the genie 2 hs17/500, c41w-100 mini genies
> I have the reconnecting every few minutes or sometimes every 30minutes and the pixelation/freezing. I was told the same thing that they are waiting for a patch for the software, that was almost a year ago. When we had the tivo/individual dvrs never had a problem. I have had directv for 10+ years


You need a tech out to your house to fix this. Most likely he will change out the mini with the problem.
If this is happening on multiple minis then it is probably the main unit that is causing the problem.


----------



## Doris (Nov 21, 2018)

I just had the genie 2 main box changed out 3 or so weeks ago no change.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doris said:


> I just had the genie 2 main box changed out 3 or so weeks ago no change.


I just noticed that your minis are wireless.
Can you change them to wired or have them replaced with wired ?


----------



## Doris (Nov 21, 2018)

There is not a coax spot only audio and video spot to connect in the back. i can ask and see if they will switch them to wired hopefully without having to pay.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doris said:


> There is not a coax spot only audio and video spot to connect in the back. i can ask and see if they will switch them to wired hopefully with having to pay.


I would not pay. This is way too much of a problem from what you describe to have to pay for fixing. You might have to call 2 or 3 times to get a person that understands and will work with you to get them fixed without paying.


----------



## Doris (Nov 21, 2018)

I just called Directv and they told me I would have to pay to get the wired boxes or switch back to tivo/individual dvrs $200-$300 per box but I do have a tech coming on sat to see what the issue is.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doris said:


> I just called Directv and they told me I would have to pay to get the wired boxes or switch back to tivo/individual dvrs $200-$300 per box but I do have a tech coming on sat to see what the issue is.


I don't think you should have to pay them anything. But things have changed. I guess you don't have the Protection Plan? Those of you who think the PP is a waste of time might want to take this situation into consideration.

Rich


----------



## Doris (Nov 21, 2018)

I do have the protection plan but they consider the switch an upgrade.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doris said:


> I do have the protection plan but they consider the switch an upgrade.


Absolutely NOT. Just trying to get something that works.
Don't give in and don't give up. Keep calling them until someone agree with you.


----------



## Doris (Nov 21, 2018)

ok thank you


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doris said:


> I do have the protection plan but they consider the switch an upgrade.


The PP is for folks that have problems that keeps them from using protected devices. That certainly sounds like you. Do what *Jimmie *has suggested, keep calling and stressing the fact you cannot use the device. Get angry, just don't get nasty.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Reminder: you are paying for a service-which you can not use fully - What would you do if your Electricity was going on and off as often?

Something -That may cause your issue is the "little Swim Splitter" your Receivers are connected to - If they are located outside (Water Damage) or if inside the Swim splitter 2-4-or 8 way can cause problems over time and are often over looked on a service call -never getting replaced.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> *Reminder: you are paying for a service-which you can not use fully - What would you do if your Electricity was going on and off as often?*


Exactly.

Rich


----------



## Doris (Nov 21, 2018)

So i had the tech came out said nothing can be done it is a software issue. They will not give me anything to switch to to fix the problem and the tech said that there is a software update being pushed out on dec 26 to wait and see if that fixes all of our problems.I only have 2 options wait to see the software fixes the issues or pay to finish off my contract and go somewhere else


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doris said:


> So i had the tech came out said nothing can be done it is a software issue. They will not give me anything to switch to to fix the problem and the tech said that there is a software update being pushed out on dec 26 to wait and see if that fixes all of our problems.I only have 2 options wait to see the software fixes the issues or pay to finish off my contract and go somewhere else


That is a shame. Time to get testy and nasty with them.
Since you are threatening to leave on here you might want to do that to the people on the phone and insist that they change your receiver to wired. Do not wait to see if the new software that may or may not be out at Christmas is out or if it might fix it.
You are having way too much problems to keep paying for it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doris said:


> So i had the tech came out said nothing can be done it is a software issue. They will not give me anything to switch to to fix the problem and the tech said that there is a software update being pushed out on dec 26 to wait and see if that fixes all of our problems.I only have 2 options wait to see the software fixes the issues or pay to finish off my contract and go somewhere else


Did this tech actually do anything except tell you to just wait ? Not acceptable.

I could be wrong but I believe if there is a tech call within 30 days he gets a mark in his file that he did not fix the problem. After a month it does not count. This is probably why he gave you that exact date.


----------

